
Uber Driver Kidnapped Her And Took Her To A Motel - a159482a
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/investigations/Uber-Driver-Arrested-Kidnap-With-Sexual-Intent-Charge-261730151.html
======
a159482a
If Uber really wants to take it to the next level, they have to ensure drivers
feel safe from incidents like this.

~~~
a159482a
I agree, it's not funny. The fact that they are trying to expand further with
such financing "Bloomberg reports that mutual fund giant Fidelity is competing
to lead a round of financing for startup car service Uber Technologies"
coupled with this incident, should impel Uber to have the right compliance
measures in place, as they are scaling, to ensure all users feel safe when
using the service.

